# Problema de carga bateria



## powedano (Ene 23, 2018)

Buenos días, soy nuevo aquí y quería comentaros un problema que tengo, a ver si me podéis dar vuestra opinión/consejo.

ANTECEDENTES
Movil ZTE Blade V7 que se mojó en el mar, se desmonta, se mete en arroz, se limpia con alcohol los contactos y a funcionar.
Esto pasó en verano y hasta la semana pasada funcionando sin problemas.

INCIDENTE
La semana pasada el móvil se cae al suelo sin funda y se rompe una esquina del cristal con lo que el táctil se vuelve loco.
Dejé descargar el teléfono ya que no se iba a usar hasta que llegase una pantalla nueva que pedí.

EL PROBLEMA
Anteayer lo puse a cargar para tenerlo cargado cuando llegase la pantalla de repuesto y no carga.Pone 0%, vibra y reinicia, y otra vez, 0%, vibra y reinicia, así en bucle.

ANALISIS
Con el multimetro pruebo los bornes del conector de la placa donde conecta la bateria y me da 3.95 V, aparentemente bien.

PRUEBAS
A un cable usb le corte el conector que no va al PC, soldé un alfiler al cable rojo y otro al negro.
Puse el rojo al positivo de la bateria y el negro al negativo.
En 5 minutos me cargó un 4%.
La conecto de nuevo a la placa pero sigue sin cargar, aunque lo dejé toda la noche y tampoco baja del 4%

LA DUDA.OPINIONES

A raiz de lo dicho y hecho, pienso que es la bateria, pero no lo tengo claro.Puedo pedir una bateria que son 10 euros, no me voy a arruinar, pero por otro lado me *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* gastar 10 euros y que fuese problema de circuiteria del movil por haberse mojado hace un tiempo.

A ver que opinion tenéis a raiz de lo expuesto y/o que sugerencias de más pruebas me podéis hacer.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 23, 2018)

Hola, al parecer hay un problema en la gestión de carga del móvil y no de la batería, ya que ésta puede cargarse externamente. Ahora, si quitas la batería y enciendes el equipo conectado al cargador enciende sin problemas?


----------



## powedano (Ene 23, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, al parecer hay un problema en la gestión de carga del móvil y no de la batería, ya que ésta puede cargarse externamente. Ahora, si quitas la batería y enciendes el equipo conectado al cargador enciende sin problemas?


Sin bateria el movil no enciende.
Pero en cuanto le pongo la bateria con ese 4% enciende perfectamente.
Y funciona todo perfectamente. Y no se descarga porque lo deje anoche conectado por usb con el 4% y esta mañana seguia en el 4%.
El puerto usb funciona porque el PC detecta el movil.
Aparte si le conecto un ratón usb por OTG también funciona.
El conector de la placa donde se conecta la bateria da casi 4 V (3,94-3,95) o sea que funciona
No se que otro componente puedo testear?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 23, 2018)

El puerto puede conectarse porque las señales D+ y D-, están funcionando, pero la línea de alimentación al parecer no llega a la batería. Puede ser el contacto del pin, el pin de carga desoldado, (es lo más probable debido al golpe). O un problema en la placa.


----------



## powedano (Ene 23, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El puerto puede conectarse porque las señales D+ y D-, están funcionando, pero la línea de alimentación al parecer no llega a la batería. Puede ser el contacto del pin, el pin de carga desoldado, (es lo más probable debido al golpe). O un problema en la placa.


Correcto, pero entonces el "puerto" de la placa base al que se conecta la bateria no me daría 4V y si me los esta dando cuando conecto al usb.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 23, 2018)

Esos 4V. que aparecen en el slot de la batería, están presentes con dicha batería instalada?


> A un cable usb le corte el conector que no va al PC, soldé un alfiler al cable rojo y otro al negro.
> Puse el rojo al positivo de la bateria y el negro al negativo.
> En 5 minutos me cargó un 4%


 con esa prueba estás inyectando 5V. a la batería, en lugar de 4V. (además se corre riesgo de dañar la celda), ya que la corriente tiene que estar controlada, al mencionar tú ésto, no me causa sospecha que sea la batería.


----------



## powedano (Ene 23, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Esos 4V. que aparecen en el slot de la batería, están presentes con dicha batería instalada?


Eso no lo puedo ver, al conectar la bateria ecima ya no tengo acceso con el multimetro a los extremos del pin para medir


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> con esa prueba estás inyectando 5V. a la batería, en lugar de 4V. (además se corre riesgo de dañar la celda), ya que la corriente tiene que estar controlada, al mencionar tú ésto, no me causa sospecha que sea la batería.


Estoy casi seguro, pero quería antes de comprar una, que los expertos opinaséis por si hay algo que se me escapa.
Gracias Gudino


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)

No podés probar la batería en otro celular , y el celular con otra batería ?


----------



## powedano (Ene 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No podés probar la batería en otro celular , y el celular con otra batería ?


A la primera no, tendría que tener 2 zte blade v7 y no es muy usual.
A la segunda en ello estoy, tendría que pedir una que me cuesta 10 euros.
Por eso quería antes tener opiniones, no vaya a ser que gaste 10 euros en balde.
Gracias por responder


----------



## powedano (Ene 29, 2018)

Pues no es la batería.
Puse una nueva y hace lo mismo que la anterior.
Conectada a corriente no se descarga pero tampoco carga.
Ya no se que más hacer, limpie la circuitería con alcohol.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2018)

Hola, si dices que el móvil se golpeó, pues hay algo relacionado a éste evento. Con limpiar la placa no solucionará mucho el tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2018)

No coincido con Roberto 

Ahora tendrá la rotura limpia 



 . . . Y será posiblemente mas facil de ver el daño  . . . en la plaqueta . . .


----------



## dladystarlight (Ene 30, 2018)

No tendrías conectado el cargador cuando se cayó el móvil y se dañó la pantalla??

Si es así, la acción mecánica del conector en el puerto USB puede haber roto pistas o soldaduras, incluso sin estar conectado podría ocurrir lo mismo... Coincido con los compañeros, revisa el puerto USB.


----------



## powedano (Ene 31, 2018)

*Novedades.*
Desmonte la placa del circuito de carga de nuevo y lo limpie todo con un bastoncillo y alcohol.
Lo deje secar y ya carga la batería nueva.
Pongo la vieja para probar y también carga.
No entiendo nada porque esto ya lo había hecho antes de comprar la batería nueva y no conseguí que cargase de ninguna manera.
Lo observaré, pero parece que el tema está solucionado, aunque no tengo claro el porqué.


----------



## dladystarlight (Ene 31, 2018)

powedano dijo:


> *Novedades.*
> Desmonte la placa del circuito de carga de nuevo y lo limpie todo con un bastoncillo y alcohol.
> Lo deje secar y ya carga la batería nueva.
> Pongo la vieja para probar y también carga.
> ...


Probablemente un mal contacto o una soldadura agrietada... Al limpiar, desmontar y montar has corregido la falta de contacto. Si era en algún conector puede ser que sea definitivamente, si es en alguna soldadura puede volver a aparecer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2018)

Vaya a saber que parte hacía mal contacto , no se solucionó la vez anterior y si se solucionó ahora 

Pero bueno , al menos tienes tu celular andando .

Recarga esa otra batería una vez al mes para mantenerla viva


----------



## duflos (Ene 31, 2018)

primero , si en algún momento se te mojo y lo paso en arroz ... muy malo eso no sirve de nada el sulfato sigue estando en su interior y si no se lo trata (POR MEDIO DE BATEA ULTRASONIDO) la cosa sigue empeorando por dentro , en cuanto a que dejo de cargar , y por golpe lo mas factible sea algo desprendido algún  contacto del conector quebrado o bien desoldado dale con la pistola de calor con flux para asi acegurarce de que se suelde por completo o bien reemplazar  saludos .


----------

